

Qt may use Google's V8 JavaScript engine - sathyabhat
http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/02/24/qt-people-our-javascript-platform-is-burning-rubber/

======
rbanffy
And Vista Phone 7 apps will contend with the IE machinery?

